# Sticky  Software Build v11.0 2022.44.*



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:     *

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
Tesla Updates
*Software Versions:     *

2022.44.2   8c977b514a11 * *(2022-12-03)
2022.44.25.1 9bb554937e86* *(2022-12-13)
2022.44.25.2 6fa1c11346cc* * (2022-12-14)
2022.44.25.3* * ff63b3ae90e2* * (2022-12-19)
2022.44.25.5 * *c148f5d83c55* * (2022-12-19) (FSD Beta v10.69.25)
2022.44.30  2ddbfd115193   (2022-12-19)
2022.44.30.1                  (2022-12-22)
2022.44.30.5 244eeba10260 (2022-12-23) (FSD Beta v10.69.25.1)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.40.*
*2022.44.2 Release Notes:*
*Sentry Mode* (Canada - already present in other markets?)​Sentry Mode now allows for even greater customization, including:​

Camera-Based Detection, which allows users to disable use of cameras to detect threats.
Sentry Mode Clip Length, which allows users to specify the length of the clip when a potential threat is detected.
To adjust these Sentry Mode settings, tap Controls > Safety > Sentry Mode.​​*Camera-Based Detection* (not Canada?)​When Camera-Based Detection is enabled, Sentry Mode will use the vehicle’s external cameras in addition to vehicle sensors to detect a security event while parked. If disabled, the vehicle will only save clips to the USB drive if a physical threat is detected. To adjust, tap Controls > Safety > Sentry Mode > Camera-Based Detection.​​*New Language Support*​You can now select Thai as your touchscreen language. To update your language settings, tap Controls > Display and select your preferred language from the 'Touchscreen Language' drop-down menu.​​*Seat Belt System Enhancement*​With the help of Tesla Vision, seat belts will begin to tighten and protect properly restrained occupants earlier in a wider array of frontal crashes.​​*Energy App*​Learn more about your vehicle's energy consumption with the Energy app. You can now:​

Monitor the amount of energy used while driving and parked.
See how much energy is consumed by different vehicle components, driving behaviors, and environmental conditions.
View energy used in comparison to trip projection and the battery indicator.
Receive personalized suggestions for using energy more efficiently.
*2022.44.25.1 Release Notes:*
*Rear Screen Control* (new S & X)​Control the rear screen directly from the front seats. Select between front and rear displays as the preferred audio source, or completely lock the rear screen. To access, tap the Application Launcher > Rear.​​Note: Theater Mode controls are only available while parked.​​*Zoom Meetings* (new S & X, 3, Y)​Make video calls with Zoom using the interior cabin camera. If you have a Zoom meeting in your Calendar, tap the link to automatically start or join your meeting. Participant video and screen sharing are only visible while parked and will switch to audio-only if you drive. To access Zoom, tap Application Launcher > Zoom.​​*Steam (Beta)* (new S & X)​Access the Steam store directly from your Tesla. Buy and play immersive games that have been verified on Steam Deck. With Steam’s cloud synchronization, resume your game from your Tesla or any Steam device. To access Steam, tap the Application Launcher > Arcade.​​Note: This feature is available on Model S & X (year 2022+) with 16GB DDR memory, and requires Premium Connectivity.​​*Apple Music*​Stream over 100 million songs and 30,000 playlists ad-free. Listen to your entire library, discover new music, and tune into live radio stations. To access Apple Music, tap the Apple Music icon in the Application Launcher, scan the QR code with your mobile device, and login with your Apple ID.​​Note: A Premium Connectivity subscription is required to stream Apple Music over a cellular connection.​​*Always Rainbows*​Allow your driving visualization to show Rainbow Road when Autopilot is active.​​To enable, tap the Application Launcher > Toybox > Rainbow Road > Always Rainbows.​​*Emissions Testing Mode via Mobile App* (new S & X, 3, Y)​Emissions Testing Mode can now be used from the Mobile App. Long press any quick controls icon from the home screen and drag the 'Fart' icon to the top row.​​Note: This feature requires Mobile App version 4.15.0+​​*Media Controls* (3, Y)​Media controls are closer to the driver for easy access. Swipe up to access 'Recents & Favorites' and 'Sources', Swipe left or right to also access trips and tire pressure information.​​*Contact Lookup*​Search for contacts from a connected Bluetooth device. To access, tap the Application Launcher > Phone > Contacts > Search icon.​​*Confirm Phone Call Transfer*​Active phone calls from a mobile device connected to the vehicle via Bluetooth will now request confirmation before transferring audio to the vehicle.​​*Mahjong*​The relaxing tile match game has been elevated with a clean, modern design, smooth animations, and calming sounds. Match identical tiles. A tile is playable if it is open on the left or right and isn't covered by another tile. Continue pairing tiles to clear the board and your mind!​​To access Mahjong, tap the Application Launcher > Arcade.​​*Auto Turn Signals*​Turn signals can automatically deactivate upon completing a lane change, fork, or merge.​​Tap Controls > Lights > Auto Turn Signals.​​*myQ Connected Garage*​myQ Connected Garage door openers are now supported Monitor and control your garage door remotely using your vehicle's touchscreen. To set up, tap Controls > Locks > myQ Connected Garage > Link Account, and follow the instructions.​​Note: Your vehicle will automatically recognize all existing garage doors if you already have a myQ account.​​*Climate Control Fan Speed*​Adjust fan speed intensity while remaining in AUTO climate by selecting between 'LO', 'MED', and 'HI' from the fan intensity selector on the climate control popup.​​*Scheduled Light Show*​Schedule the Light Show for up to 10 minutes in advance or watch a multi-car orchestra by setting them to start simultaneously. Celebrate New Year's with the Auto Light Show or create longer custom shows.​​To access Light Show, tap the Application Launcher > Toybox.​​*Dog Mode* (Improvements)​View the interior camera from the mobile app while using Dog Mode or Sentry Mode. To enable Live Camera, tap Controls > Safety > View Live Camera via Mobile App.​​Note: This feature requires Mobile App version 4.15.0+ and Premium Connectivity.​


----------



## SalisburySam

v2022.44.2 apparently downloaded to my Model 3. Still rocking v2022.20.8 though and I don’t really need the Thai interface.


----------



## Rub"Y"

I'm already at Version; 2022.40.4.2


----------



## garsh

Rub"Y" said:


> I'm already at Version; 2022.44.4.2


You're probably on 2022.40.4.2.


----------



## Rub"Y"

Yes sorry mistype.


----------



## styleruk

This seems to be a minuscule update, maybe just for me (UK). Did notice only one thing and that is a small text reminder that points out some obvious thing about energy, so insignificant that I can't remember it. Maybe there are more than paltry happenings underneath. I can report though, Kangaroo mode is still active


----------



## ImStillaYankee

Updated last night to 2022.44.2 & am NOT the least bit happy. Everything was reset! Even the screen is white & it's never been like that. This was a relatively benign update that only added a couple of very minor features. Adding something to software shouldn't cause the rest of the software to delete all user settings. This is on top of the previous update that screwed up my a/c, causing me to have to set it to 67 when it's sunny & 85 outside in order to get some cool air. In the 9 months I've had my 2019 M3 everything has functioned flawlessly (except for a couple of times AutoPilot SLAMMED on the brakes for no good reason). The a/c has worked great & always had it set to 71 except on the hottest, sunniest days when I lowered it to 70. Even my wife, who's always too cold, was complaining it was too warm. Hopefully that's fixed so it would at least make the time spent resetting everything worth it.


----------



## Rub"Y"

2022.44.2 now, no mistype this time. Can't see which improvement, wish they would do something about the phantom braking. My Y did not reset anything except unmuting the radio sound. Everything else seems normal.


----------



## jmart38

Patch notes for me talk about sentry mode customisation to use/not use the cameras for detection purposes... but then one of the popular update trackers suggests that feature is not relevant to Australia so who knows


----------



## Kimmo57

44.25.1 just came available. Won't be installing it first in case the UI is ruined.


----------



## shareef777

2022.44.2 has been installing for 45min+ and it’s showing only 60% done.


----------



## rpreuss

I installed 2022.44.25.1 8 hrs ago. It must be general release now.


----------



## Kimmo57

Kimmo57 said:


> 44.25.1 just came available. Won't be installing it first in case the UI is ruined.


Saw videos which looked OK, so installed. It's a good update with actual small improvements 👍


----------



## SalisburySam

Kimmo57 said:


> Saw videos which looked OK, so installed. It's a good update with actual small improvements 👍


Still “1” following distance, 85mph max, mandatory auto wipers/high beams?


----------



## styleruk

22.44.25 here for me, Apple music (as expected), enhanced dog mode, some schedule light show, auto indicator, climat fan speed change when on auto, mahjong, and a few other pointless tweaks. Nothing exciting. Maybe it's fixed the RNG keep gap thing though. But I'm thinking it'll still be 'Mr Magoo' and not be able to see anything in bad weather. But hey, if I subscribe to apple music (I don't) and pay the premium connectivity (I don't), I'd be able to listen to music I already have. so progress for me.

(sorry , just noticed a separate thread for this)


----------



## shareef777

shareef777 said:


> 2022.44.2 has been installing for 45min+ and it’s showing only 60% done.


Jumped from 60% to done 15min later. This has got to be the longest update install I've ever experienced.


----------



## garsh

OP updated with new release notes.


garsh said:


> *2022.44.25.1 Release Notes:*
> *Rear Screen Control* (new S & X)​Control the rear screen directly from the front seats. Select between front and rear displays as the preferred audio source, or completely lock the rear screen. To access, tap the Application Launcher > Rear.​​Note: Theater Mode controls are only available while parked.​​*Zoom Meetings* (new S & X, 3, Y)​Make video calls with Zoom using the interior cabin camera. If you have a Zoom meeting in your Calendar, tap the link to automatically start or join your meeting. Participant video and screen sharing are only visible while parked and will switch to audio-only if you drive. To access Zoom, tap Application Launcher > Zoom.​​*Steam (Beta)* (new S & X)​Access the Steam store directly from your Tesla. Buy and play immersive games that have been verified on Steam Deck. With Steam’s cloud synchronization, resume your game from your Tesla or any Steam device. To access Steam, tap the Application Launcher > Arcade.​​Note: This feature is available on Model S & X (year 2022+) with 16GB DDR memory, and requires Premium Connectivity.​​*Apple Music*​Stream over 100 million songs and 30,000 playlists ad-free. Listen to your entire library, discover new music, and tune into live radio stations. To access Apple Music, tap the Apple Music icon in the Application Launcher, scan the QR code with your mobile device, and login with your Apple ID.​​Note: A Premium Connectivity subscription is required to stream Apple Music over a cellular connection.​​*Always Rainbows*​Allow your driving visualization to show Rainbow Road when Autopilot is active.​​To enable, tap the Application Launcher > Toybox > Rainbow Road > Always Rainbows.​​*Emissions Testing Mode via Mobile App* (new S & X, 3, Y)​Emissions Testing Mode can now be used from the Mobile App. Long press any quick controls icon from the home screen and drag the 'Fart' icon to the top row.​​Note: This feature requires Mobile App version 4.15.0+​​*Media Controls* (3, Y)​Media controls are closer to the driver for easy access. Swipe up to access 'Recents & Favorites' and 'Sources', Swipe left or right to also access trips and tire pressure information.​​*Contact Lookup*​Search for contacts from a connected Bluetooth device. To access, tap the Application Launcher > Phone > Contacts > Search icon.​​*Confirm Phone Call Transfer*​Active phone calls from a mobile device connected to the vehicle via Bluetooth will now request confirmation before transferring audio to the vehicle.​​*Mahjong*​The relaxing tile match game has been elevated with a clean, modern design, smooth animations, and calming sounds. Match identical tiles. A tile is playable if it is open on the left or right and isn't covered by another tile. Continue pairing tiles to clear the board and your mind!​​To access Mahjong, tap the Application Launcher > Arcade.​​*Auto Turn Signals*​Turn signals can automatically deactivate upon completing a lane change, fork, or merge.​​Tap Controls > Lights > Auto Turn Signals.​​*myQ Connected Garage*​myQ Connected Garage door openers are now supported Monitor and control your garage door remotely using your vehicle's touchscreen. To set up, tap Controls > Locks > myQ Connected Garage > Link Account, and follow the instructions.​​Note: Your vehicle will automatically recognize all existing garage doors if you already have a myQ account.​​*Climate Control Fan Speed*​Adjust fan speed intensity while remaining in AUTO climate by selecting between 'LO', 'MED', and 'HI' from the fan intensity selector on the climate control popup.​​*Scheduled Light Show*​Schedule the Light Show for up to 10 minutes in advance or watch a multi-car orchestra by setting them to start simultaneously. Celebrate New Year's with the Auto Light Show or create longer custom shows.​​To access Light Show, tap the Application Launcher > Toybox.​​*Dog Mode* (Improvements)​View the interior camera from the mobile app while using Dog Mode or Sentry Mode. To enable Live Camera, tap Controls > Safety > View Live Camera via Mobile App.​​Note: This feature requires Mobile App version 4.15.0+ and Premium Connectivity.​


----------



## styleruk

A lot of the new features with 22.44.25 are for 22' model year and on. Or for the US only. Zoom for example, needs more memory and my 19' model year does not have that (I assume)


----------



## evannole

I have installed 2022.44.25.1, and have taken the car for a brief drive around the block. A few thoughts:

Apple Music integration is great. The interface is really neat and clean, and music sounds very good. No idea about what bitrate it's streaming at, but I don't care as long as it sounds good to my ear, and it does. For those interested, I see no sign of Dolby Atmos capability. I pulled up an album that I know has Dolby Atmos in Apple Music (Kind of Blue by Miles Davis) and the Atmos indicator that's present when browsing on the phone does not appear on the car's screen. But the album still sounds great. Also for those asking - yes, there's a shuffle button.

Having the media player closer to the driver is nice, if for no other reason than you can have media controls/display and the large map at the same time. I mainly use the steering wheel controls for controlling audio so I don't know how much I will interact with this, but it's nice to have it all the same. I also noticed you can flick up to get a larger view of the player, with additional controls, e.g., shuffle, favorites and recents.

Having the trip cards display back in the lower left corner is fantastic. My only complaint is that the elapsed time of the current trip is not displayed, as it was with the old cards system. I like knowing at a glance how long a particular drive is taking me. If you tap on the card, though, the full trips display pops up on top of the map, and you can see the elapsed time there, so this is still a big improvement over the most recent interface. On the trips screen, you can also select which trip meters are shown on the cards. Tapping on the small trips card again closes the large trips screen and restores the map view.

If the cards (either trips or tire pressure) are active, full media controls are available in the full-screen media app. (This would also be useful for allowing your front-seat passenger to control the audio while you're driving.) If you have the miniature media player active at the lower left, duplicate media controls do not appear at the top of the full-screen media app. It appears that there's no way to have the strip of media controls across the bottom of the map anymore.

Homelink controls no longer appear in the lower left corner of the screen, where the cards are. Instead, they've returned to the top of the screen. When they're not active, they are *tiny*. Some people aren't going to like this, I'm sure. However, when you're approaching your house and the car is getting ready to auto-open your garage, a larger drop-down appears, with an option to cancel, similar to what we would see prior to v11. This works fine for me, but those who struggle with small print may be frustrated.

On the flip side, navigation instructions appear to be significantly larger, and there's a new, separate panel at the bottom left of the screen for cancelling the trip, adding a stop or changing navigation options.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the interface changes I've seen so far. Haven't had a chance to drive it on the highway, so no idea if EAP behavior has changed at all.


----------



## Quicksilver

evannole said:


> I have installed 2022.44.25.1, and have taken the car for a brief drive around the block. A few thoughts:
> 
> Apple Music integration is great. The interface is really neat and clean, and music sounds very good. No idea about what bitrate it's streaming at, but I don't care as long as it sounds good to my ear, and it does. For those interested, I see no sign of Dolby Atmos capability. I pulled up an album that I know has Dolby Atmos in Apple Music (Kind of Blue by Miles Davis) and the Atmos indicator that's present when browsing on the phone does not appear on the car's screen. But the album still sounds great. Also for those asking - yes, there's a shuffle button.
> 
> Having the media player closer to the driver is nice, if for no other reason than you can have media controls/display and the large map at the same time. I mainly use the steering wheel controls for controlling audio so I don't know how much I will interact with this, but it's nice to have it all the same. I also noticed you can flick up to get a larger view of the player, with additional controls, e.g., shuffle, favorites and recents.
> 
> Having the trip cards display back in the lower left corner is fantastic. My only complaint is that the elapsed time of the current trip is not displayed, as it was with the old cards system. I like knowing at a glance how long a particular drive is taking me. If you tap on the card, though, the full trips display pops up on top of the map, and you can see the elapsed time there, so this is still a big improvement over the most recent interface. On the trips screen, you can also select which trip meters are shown on the cards. Tapping on the small trips card again closes the large trips screen and restores the map view.
> 
> If the cards (either trips or tire pressure) are active, full media controls are available in the full-screen media app. (This would also be useful for allowing your front-seat passenger to control the audio while you're driving.) If you have the miniature media player active at the lower left, duplicate media controls do not appear at the top of the full-screen media app. It appears that there's no way to have the strip of media controls across the bottom of the map anymore.
> 
> Homelink controls no longer appear in the lower left corner of the screen, where the cards are. Instead, they've returned to the top of the screen. When they're not active, they are *tiny*. Some people aren't going to like this, I'm sure. However, when you're approaching your house and the car is getting ready to auto-open your garage, a larger drop-down appears, with an option to cancel, similar to what we would see prior to v11. This works fine for me, but those who struggle with small print may be frustrated.
> 
> On the flip side, navigation instructions appear to be significantly larger, and there's a new, separate panel at the bottom left of the screen for cancelling the trip, adding a stop or changing navigation options.
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased with the interface changes I've seen so far. Haven't had a chance to drive it on the highway, so no idea if EAP behavior has changed at all.


I haven't installed this latest update yet. So, for Apple Music, is there a button or option to show all your playlists? I've been on Apple Music for years and have a bunch of playlists that I use daily. Good to know the shuffle button exists. Thanks for the detail write up.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Happy to report that the ultrasonic sensors are still functioning after installing 2022.44.2.


----------



## evannole

Quicksilver said:


> I haven't installed this latest update yet. So, for Apple Music, is there a button or option to show all your playlists? I've been on Apple Music for years and have a bunch of playlists that I use daily. Good to know the shuffle button exists. Thanks for the detail write up.


Playlists appear to be there, on the Library tab - at least the ones I created years ago in iTunes with music I actually own are there. I don't know how playlists created from streaming music are treated, as I don't have any of those. (I only recently started using Apple Music as a streaming service, since Spotify was available on the car - but I already pay for Apple One for TV and storage, and might well stop paying for Spotify and just use Apple Music now that it's available in the car.)


----------



## styleruk

Just got the update 2022.44.25.2 and I had a thought about features that Tesla add and why they don't plaster the word 'Beta' on it to cover themselves. Take for example the new indicator cancel, now maybe this is a UK thing. It works about 80% of the time, therefore, I turned it off as I do not know if it's going to work or not and gives me more to think about than if I just turn it off myself when I leave a carriage way or change lane. this gives me more time to think about driving rather than worry about whether the car will do something or not.
I'm an automotive design engineer, have been for 30yrs, I design things for European cars (Tier1). I we designed something that did not work 99.9% of the time, then it would be a failure in a big way. Returns, investigations etc... all manner of crap would head my way if I designed something that failed once in a 1000 let alone 20 times in 100, I'd be sacked. I know things are different for software, so don't shoot me down on this one. Surely Tesla should put 'Beta' next to the indicator function when you look at the information on it, because it is not a fully working system. Doing a straw pole in the office with peoples Mercedes, VW etc... They do not experience this, sure they get error warnings (that's a different thing and in my opinion, a warning is a fail safe that is working) They get features that don't work on occasion but guess what, it goes to the dealer to be fixed, that's different. If I took my Tesla to the service center and said 'the self cancelling indicator does not work 100% of the time, can you fix it'. I'd get laughed at.
It sounds pedantic, but remember, I work in a world of designing things that have to work all the time so you can probably understand my irritation when I get so many features that sometimes work.on my Tesla. 
If they put 'Beta' next to the description for these (features), then maybe I'd have a different view. I'd probably think, OK, there's work to be done here, maybe it'll get better.
Sorry for my rant but I'm not allowed to get away with it, why are they? Will this be a downfall of Tesla in the end or will the mercedes, BMW, VW etc.. of the world change to have features that simply don't work all the time? hard to imagine that, people expect more.
PS: love the car, someone asked me in the office if I had a choice of car now, would I get a Tesla (had mine for 3.5yrs ordered in 16'). The answer...probably not. That's because others are catching up quicker than Tesla are improving.


----------



## Mike

Is Spotify still included as one of the native supported sources?


----------



## evannole

Mike said:


> Is Spotify still included as one of the native supported sources?


Yes. Apple Music is an addition.


----------



## jmart38

Downloading 2022.44.25.3 

don’t think it’s on the poll yet


----------



## msjulie

I installed 2022.44.25.2 and by the time I went out to see release notes ( < 1 hr) .3 was there so installing that now. The only reason I went for the V11 junk is finally


seat heaters on customized bar (yes I know that came before)
side marker camera views can be moved around (ditto)
tire pressure is back in a sliding 'card'!!!

Little things I guess when meanwhile Tesla stock going boom because the fearless leader is teetering over tweeting


----------



## CleanEV

Just finished updating to 44.25.2 and after the update all Trips are reset to zero, car shows in CA on maps, profiles are gone and so are all other settings. Out of warranty car but I have notified local service station, doubt anything will happen but this is poor QA on Tesla’s side it seems to have to restart all the settings


----------



## msjulie

CleanEV said:


> Just finished updating to 44.25.2 and after the update all Trips are reset to zero, car shows in CA on maps, profiles are gone and so are all other settings. Out of warranty car but I have notified local service station, doubt anything will happen but this is poor QA on Tesla’s side it seems to have to restart all the settings


That sucks


----------



## SalisburySam

CleanEV said:


> Just finished updating to 44.25.2 and after the update all Trips are reset to zero, car shows in CA on maps, profiles are gone and so are all other settings. Out of warranty car but I have notified local service station, doubt anything will happen but this is poor QA on Tesla’s side it seems to have to restart all the settings


So to be clear, no reason yet for me to update from v2022.20.8, amiright? Losing all customizing is just nuts but to also lose things the car itself set like mileages makes me really question what’s going on in the lab.


----------



## Quicksilver

For the Apple Music users out there...are you seeing album art under Library\Playlists ? Mine is not showing album art on any of my playlists.


----------



## Kimmo57

SalisburySam said:


> So to be clear, no reason yet for me to update from v2022.20.8, amiright? Losing all customizing is just nuts but to also lose things the car itself set like mileages makes me really question what’s going on in the lab.


Factory reset seems to be a rare and randomly occuring phenomenon that can happen on any update.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Well, I got the holiday update last night, 2022.44.25.5. I hope the handling of traffic circles on city streets has gotten better.


----------



## Mike

Got 2022.44.25.3 last night…and I see another software update is in the que…too bad I’m out of data until 01 January (must use phone as hotspot)…because this version is glitchy.

Phone as key fob didn’t work; sorted that out (resets and a sleep cycle (thankfully the car goes back to deep sleep in less than a few minutes)).

Then Bluetooth (for phone contacts list and calendar appointments wouldn’t automatically connect); had to delete the phone off the Bluetooth list and then add it.

Then, the Homelink button for my apartment garage door wouldn’t show up anywhere (had to use the remote like a caveman to escape); once in the street in front of the garage entrance I could find (and use) the micro sized Homelink button on the top center of the UI.

Then, after I parked the car and the setting reverted to _easy entry _I got a (new for me) warning that “walk away lock settings have been disabled“; sure enough, checking the lock menu, the walk away lock option had been turned off (in both my _easy entry_ and _Mike_ settings…had to reset them both, drive the car six inches (to prove things out) THREE times before the car understood that I want walk away lock.

Sigh.


----------



## OldQuadDog

CleanEV said:


> Just finished updating to 44.25.2 and after the update all Trips are reset to zero, car shows in CA on maps, profiles are gone and so are all other settings. Out of warranty car but I have notified local service station, doubt anything will happen but this is poor QA on Tesla’s side it seems to have to restart all the settings


Same problem here...... first time all that was erased. Trips, home link previous nav points are all gone.[/QUOTE]


----------



## John Di Cecco

When you swipe away the 'swipeable cards', how do you bring them back?


----------



## Jakey

John Di Cecco said:


> When you swipe away the 'swipeable cards', how do you bring them back?


You swipe between music controls, trip info or tire pressure. You can swipe down to not display the cards


----------



## John Di Cecco

Yes. I can make the cards go away by swiping down, but I do not know how to get them back.


----------



## jmart38

Liking having the tyre pressure widget back

Also... not liking the phantom braking that came with 25.3 for me, seems like if you're in AP with no cars in front of you it'll get spooked by shadows on the road and slam on the brakes, not fun especially not when I'm embarking on a 400km trip tomorrow

Will see how it goes I suppose.



John Di Cecco said:


> Yes. I can make the cards go away by swiping down, but I do not know how to get them back.


Open the bluetooth/media app and it should come back


----------



## styleruk

Oddly, I've noticed that the 'lane detection alarm', that I switch off every journey, sometimes alerts me...even though it is off. This is an irritant for me with this car as I live in an area that every journey means I have to drive through small country roads and have to straddle the solid white line on the edge of the road pretty much all the time on some parts. If you don't then you can meet a car coming the other way on a bend and smash into them. But the car likes to steer me into traffic to stop me going over the white line, a nice safety feature there and if someone driving it was not ready for that then it could be very bad. I have learned to live with it by turning this off every journey, I can do it without looking now. Well it does it sometimes even when off. Not a great safety feature that. Hoping it is just a bug and they fix this, otherwise it's bonkers.


----------



## John Di Cecco

jmart38 said:


> Liking having the tyre pressure widget back
> 
> Also... not liking the phantom braking that came with 25.3 for me, seems like if you're in AP with no cars in front of you it'll get spooked by shadows on the road and slam on the brakes, not fun especially not when I'm embarking on a 400km trip tomorrow
> 
> Will see how it goes I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Open the bluetooth/media app and it should come back


just noticed... once cards are swiped away a little musical note icon will appear at the bottom of the screen. this will bring back cards


----------



## CleanEV

SalisburySam said:


> So to be clear, no reason yet for me to update from v2022.20.8, amiright? Losing all customizing is just nuts but to also lose things the car itself set like mileages makes me really question what’s going on in the lab.


I am convinced that Tesla is also being handled the way Twitter is. QA is provided by all of us who pay to own these computers on wheels. I got a call from local service center explaining that this can happen rarely but it does. Explanation given is that car automatically saves its OS over profile settings.
This is what got me thinking - seems both profiles and system memory are on same eMMC/SSD/DRAM whatever is in use and heaven forbid instead of profiles car somehow breaks the system OS someone will really get stranded!!!!!
@SalisburySam - I wish I subscribed to your thought of not upgrading at all and remain on more functional version 10.
Merry Christmas to all and Happy Holidays

EDIT: Addition
My line of questioning about profiles in the cloud was intially ignored and upon pushing was told that Tesla does not allow restoring settings that are in whatever imaginary cloud Tesla uses. I am hoping no one else has to go thru this nonsense.


----------



## harrison987

Hey guys...

My car has been trying to download this update for DAYS. The Tesla server crashed while it was downloading..which froze the download...and now it will not reconnect at all. I show about 1% progress in the app, with a constant "Downloading Update". It is stuck and will not reset, or download anything.

I called the Tesla service center days ago to reset the download...but they have not down anything.

Anyone know how tor reset it from the car?

TIA
MIke


----------



## shareef777

harrison987 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> My car has been trying to download this update for DAYS. The Tesla server crashed while it was downloading..which froze the download...and now it will not reconnect at all. I show about 1% progress in the app, with a constant "Downloading Update". It is stuck and will not reset, or download anything.
> 
> I called the Tesla service center days ago to reset the download...but they have not down anything.
> 
> Anyone know how tor reset it from the car?
> 
> TIA
> MIke


Have you tried resetting the car? Hold both scroll wheels down till the screen turns off. System will reboot after a couple minutes.


----------



## rpreuss

You can re-start the download from service mode.


----------



## Power Surge

I just updated to 25.2. No issues. The media bar moving to the left will take some getting used to. Homelink activation also moved to the top of the Nav screen, which is fine to me.

Edit... it updated to 25.3 right after doing 25.2. Doesn't seem to be anything different.


----------



## bwilson4web

What is this green circle used for?









Otherwise, no obvious problems but it did not reset my STRIKE OUT status which makes FSD bovine fecal matter.

Bob Wilson


----------



## FRC

I believe that's the new limited regen symbol.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Updated to 44.25.5 yesterday. The Power Off/confirm button is now completely hidden at the bottom of the Safety tab - takes scrolling the page up several times just to show it. This change added another 5+ seconds to exit the car. 

Is this another really stupid change or what???


----------



## Kizzy

Klaus-rf said:


> Updated to 44.25.5 yesterday. The Power Off/confirm button is now completely hidden at the bottom of the Safety tab - takes scrolling the page up several times just to show it. This change added another 5+ seconds to exit the car.
> 
> Is this another really stupid change or what???


You power off your car every time you exit? That is not required.


----------



## FRC

Kizzy said:


> You power off your car every time you exit? That is not required.


I
I've never powered my car off a single time.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Kizzy said:


> You power off your car every time you exit? That is not required.


Yes. And I don't drive it much - less than 12K miles in 4.5 years.

Used to be easy three button selection with no scrolling - 3 second max and now it's a real PITA. Maybe designed by a 3rd Grader?


----------



## FRC

WHY do you power down after every drive. What is the perceived advantage?


----------



## Mike

Klaus-rf said:


> Yes. And I don't drive it much - less than 12K miles in 4.5 years.
> 
> Used to be easy three button selection with no scrolling - 3 second max and now it's a real PITA. Maybe designed by a 3rd Grader?


Not required. You simply exit the vehicle.


----------



## SalisburySam

Kimmo57 said:


> Factory reset seems to be a rare and randomly occuring phenomenon that can happen on any update.


Gee, that makes me feel so much better now. A bit like: “Those pacemakers work great but rarely and randomly they reset themselves to factory settings.”


----------



## Klaus-rf

SalisburySam said:


> Gee, that makes me feel so much better now. A bit like: “Those pacemakers work great but rarely and randomly they reset themselves to factory settings.”


 Stay away from microwave ovens (and ALL 2.4Ghz wireless devices).


----------



## bwilson4web

Klaus-rf said:


> Yes. And I don't drive it much - less than 12K miles in 4.5 years.
> 
> Used to be easy three button selection with no scrolling - 3 second max and now it's a real PITA. Maybe designed by a 3rd Grader?


Nice approach to minimize parasitic power loss if it works.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf

bwilson4web said:


> Nice approach to minimize parasitic power loss if it works.
> 
> Bob Wilson
> [//quote] y lifetime sonsumption (AWD, LR M3) is 217 W/mile so I would say it works.


----------



## Kimmo57

SalisburySam said:


> Gee, that makes me feel so much better now. A bit like: “Those pacemakers work great but rarely and randomly they reset themselves to factory settings.”


Actually I had that happen only once, but it was not during an update, but just a reboot. So I'd change that to "can happen at any reboot, regardless of updating".


----------



## SalisburySam

Kimmo57 said:


> Actually I had that happen only once, but it was not during an update, but just a reboot. So I'd change that to "can happen at any reboot, regardless of updating".


To your car or your pacemaker? Sorry, couldn’t resist, but ashamed it was a little too easy.


----------



## bwilson4web

This installing now:









Bob Wilson


----------



## NR4P

Got 2022.44.30 2 days ago. Hoping it would fix the erroneous opened door with manual latch bug in MX that came with 2022.44.25. Nope, it did not. Still there.


----------



## SalisburySam

Of late it seems discussions of new updates are focused more on what got borked and the hope that previous borks got fixed, and less excitement about new things. Seems wrong. And not at all like I remember the first few years of Model 3 ownership. The bloom has left the rose.


----------



## Rub"Y"

2022.44.25.3 Just downloaded, seems like I'm running behind.


----------



## Mike

bwilson4web said:


> Nice approach to minimize parasitic power loss if it works.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Not gonna go around in circles on this one, but if the power off button is the one I’m thinking of…if you push that button and then use any other energy consuming device (such as leaving your seat (weight on seat switch) or opening the door to exit (power door latch mechanism and window motor to drop the glass) then the true power down hasn’t occurred. One has to not use any energy for a few minutes, until one hears the HVAC temperature blend door move to a null position, before a full power down has occurred. IIRK that takes over three minutes…and then after that true power down, you wake the car back up when you exit the car.
Letting the car enter a deep sleep cycle is all that is needed, and that will happen if you exit the car without sentry mode enabled.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Mike said:


> Not gonna go around in circles on this one, but if the power off button is the one I’m thinking of…if you push that button and then use any other energy consuming device (such as leaving your seat (weight on seat switch) or opening the door to exit (power door latch mechanism and window motor to drop the glass) then the true power down hasn’t occurred. One has to not use any energy for a few minutes, until one hears the HVAC temperature blend door move to a null position, before a full power down has occurred. IIRK that takes over three minutes…and then after that true power down, you wake the car back up when you exit the car.
> Letting the car enter a deep sleep cycle is all that is needed, and that will happen if you exit the car without sentry mode enabled.


 Park, open drivers door (windows auto-semi-retracts), power off. power off, screen goes black. Exit, close door, window auto-closes. Screen never comes back on. Walk away.


----------



## harrison987

Hey guys...

Finally managed to get the download re-started...thanks for the help!

One question though...how to I now ADD a favorites station? The "STAR" that was next to the thumbs up/down button is gone...so not sure if there is something I am missing?


----------



## FRC

I far as I can tell, the favorites star as well as the favorites station are things of the past.


----------



## harrison987

I still have my favorites station...


----------



## Kizzy

harrison987 said:


> I still have my favorites station...


Nice.


----------



## Mike

Klaus-rf said:


> Park, open drivers door (windows auto-semi-retracts), power off. power off, screen goes black. Exit, close door, window auto-closes. Screen never comes back on. Walk away.


Screen never coming back on when you close the door is irrelevant. Mine goes black as well when I leave the car. Your screen may be black, but the window auto closing cancels the full power down. I guarantee your superbottle pump is still running (very faint pump sound from below the pax side window wiper).

And the observation regarding lifetime odometer energy readings: that odometer reading does not capture any energy the car uses while NOT in gear. Example: reset the trip odometer, drive a notional 2 km and then park the car and note the Wh/km used. Then, put the car in camp mode for eight hours. Then get back into the car and drive an additional one km; you battery SOC will have gone down ~20ish % but the odometer will only capture energy burn while in gear. Everyone has different global energy usage patterns (location, charging habits, frequency of use); in my case the difference between what the car says I’ve used over the past 91,000 km and what I’ve actually pulled from the grid is about 24%.


----------



## hatton856

My front sensor stopped working with the holiday update. Sides and back works. Anyone else experience issues like this?


----------



## skygraff

hatton856 said:


> My front sensor stopped working with the holiday update. Sides and back works. Anyone else experience issues like this?


I haven’t noticed the front yet but the back waits a very long time (relative to the images representing nearby vehicles and obstacles) before it appears.


----------



## hatton856

skygraff said:


> I haven’t noticed the front yet but the back waits a very long time (relative to the images representing nearby vehicles and obstacles) before it appears.


 Sounds like a Tesla update. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## bwilson4web

The "following distance" control is missing from my screen. I could not find it in the display sub-screens either. Thoughts?

I've never felt 'following distance' was particularly effective and whatever it is set to now is OK. But in bumper-to-bumper, setting the minimum distance gives the illusion of something useful.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy

bwilson4web said:


> The "following distance" control is missing from my screen. I could not find it in the display sub-screens either. Thoughts?
> 
> I've never felt 'following distance' was particularly effective and whatever it is set to now is OK. But in bumper-to-bumper, setting the minimum distance gives the illusion of something useful.
> 
> Bob Wilson


It’s been a while since I looked for it in the Autopilot settings, but you can change follow distance by moving the right scroll wheel left and right.


----------



## styleruk

Just updated to 25.3, Just could not update for a while as my car would not find wi-fi. Just spent an hour setting up a wi-fi booster that's within a few metres of the car, now it can connect. Not sure why but recently the wi-fi range of my car is bloody awful. Used to connect to work 15m from hub, but that's no go these days. Anyhoo, nothing new with the update then. Best I find another toy to play with or eat some more mince pies.


----------



## Rub"Y"

hatton856 said:


> My front sensor stopped working with the holiday update. Sides and back works. Anyone else experience issues like this?


What is your build date? My front sensors still work after the last version 2022.44.25.3


----------



## hatton856

Rub"Y" said:


> What is your build date? My front sensors still work after the last version 2022.44.25.3


Mine is 2022.44.25.5


----------



## RickO2018

FRC said:


> I far as I can tell, the favorites star as well as the favorites station are things of the past.


Swipe up on media bar. Left also brought back energy summary and tire pressure reading without needing to go to settings.


----------



## FRC

RickO2018 said:


> Swipe up on media bar. Left also brought back energy summary and tire pressure reading without needing to go to settings.


Yes, the swipe up shows all of my stations that I can select from. But my "favorites" station, which was a conglomeration of all my many individual favorites is no more. Nor is there any yellow star to tell the system to include the current station in my favorites conglomeration.


----------



## Mike

I have just got 30.5 and now have the option to turn on FSD (beta).

I would like to try it on one highway drive next week; can I try it once and turn it back off without any fan fare?

Thanks.


----------



## Kizzy

Mike said:


> I have just got 30.5 and now have the option to turn on FSD (beta).
> 
> I would like to try it on one highway drive next week; can I try it once and turn it back off without any fan fare?
> 
> Thanks.


You can turn FSD Beta on and off at will. I have it on on my profile and my girlfriend has it off on hers. Note: you will only be experiencing FSD Beta if you’re on a road that is not a limited access highway. You can verify that it is active when you see the red markings indicating road edges.


----------



## Rub"Y"

Mike said:


> I have just got 30.5 and now have the option to turn on FSD (beta).
> Thanks.


Did you lose your front sensors?


----------



## Mike

Rub"Y" said:


> Did you lose your front sensors?


I still get the colour lines and distances in cm; it may still be the sensors or an emulation of same.


----------

